# mrv dropping off



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi, I am hoping someone out there can help me with this problem. While on a service call for a mrv problem yesterday I arrived on site the customer said her h21 was not seeing her hr-23. Of course it was working perfectly when I was there. I checked the system everything looked good ran some tests everything seemed fine. I then swapped her 2 recievers for a H-25 and a Hr 24 just because her recievers were pretty beat up and was hoping that would fix it. She called me last night and its still messing up. There is no internet connection on this system. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Replace the wire and the splitter, use a two way if she only has two IRDS.

Use a two way at the power supply if one IRD is off the RF out.

If there are wall plates look behind them, replace the connectors and barrels.


----------



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

I will try changing the splitter but it already is a 2 way. No wall plates in this install however good idea thats always the first thing i check. all connectors are new. What is the purpose of putting a another 2 way after the PI? The Pi is located in the living room behind the tv


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

In front of the PI on the power passing port. 

Put the IRD on the other splitter port.

Put the terminater on the RF out on the PI.

I consider all wire suspect unless it came off my truck and I put it there.

Old barrels or kinks in the wire will cause issues.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As stated before replace the connectors. Also if this is a SWM dish look at the run between the splitter and the dish. Is it over 150'? At any rate a band stop filter between the dish and first splitter will keep MRV traffic local. Might make a difference.

And it's probably 6 of 1 half dozen of the other but I'd use a single 4-way instead of two 2-ways. PI, two receivers, one terminated port. And yeah, terminate the outbound port of the PI.


----------



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

samrs said:


> In front of the PI on the power passing port.
> 
> Put the IRD on the other splitter port.
> 
> Put the terminater on the RF out on the PI.


Ok im not following u. the 2 way is in the basement the power pass goes to the living room where the pi is installed. The power to swim wire comes from spiltter the signal to ird side goes to reciever. So where do I put the other splitter? on the power to swim side?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Thats right.


----------



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok ill give it a try. What is the reason for doing this? and thanks for the help!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Because Directv recommends you do it that way, one of the other posters might know the reasoning.


----------



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Huh thats the first ive heard of it but im more then willing to try Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well first of all isolating the PI is a good idea so you or the customer don't hook it up backwards. That's one thing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

zman15 said:


> Ok ill give it a try. What is the reason for doing this? and thanks for the help!





samrs said:


> Because Directv recommends you do it that way, one of the other posters might know the reasoning.





zman15 said:


> Huh thats the first ive heard of it but im more then willing to try Thanks!


The PI has a DC blocking capacitor which can cause problems if the PI is too close to the SWiM or a receiver's DECA.
This can be resolved with a longer length of coax, or using a splitter.
Since most don't like to have 15-20' of coax coiled up behind a receiver, adding a 2-way splitter give a port for the PI that the DECA signal doesn't pass through.

This can be done a couple of ways:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2934400&postcount=20


----------



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> The PI has a DC blocking capacitor which can cause problems if the PI is too close to the SWiM or a receiver's DECA.
> This can be resolved with a longer length of coax, or using a splitter.
> Since most don't like to have 15-20' of coax coiled up behind a receiver, adding a 2-way splitter give a port for the PI that the DECA signal doesn't pass through.
> 
> ...


So I went and moved the PI to the basement before the splitter also I changed out the splitter hopefully that fixes it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## brad2388 (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to directv! Lol your not alone. Hopefully we will get to the bottom of this!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

zman15 said:


> So I went and moved the PI to the basement before the splitter also I changed out the splitter hopefully that fixes it. Thanks for the help!


It wont work right till you go to the top of this page, click on usercp, scroll to the bottom left and jump on paid subscriptions.

This will also give you access to the girlie section.


----------

